# (MN) MH Chocolate Lab for Stud -EIC/CNM clear



## p0007 (Feb 24, 2010)

Water’s Edge Ace of Vermilion MH - "Ace"

Ace is a very muscular, lean and athletic 80 pounds, his greatest strength is his intelligence and he has great train-ability. He is very precise in his marking, driven, bird oriented, great water entry and runs good blinds. He has been mostly amateur trained and ran through obtaining his Master Hunter Title and is continuing to train and run a few field trails as well as hunt extensively each fall.

He has hunted ducks and geese from the Hudson Bay Coastline in Canada, Saskatchewan, MN, ND, SD, Ks and has over 1,000 retrieves in the field. He has also performed consistently on upland game and has shown an excellent nose and a very obedient hunting companion that is easy to work with and a pleasure to hunt alongside.

He possesses a wonderful, even temperament which makes him great around people and little children and an excellent house dog. He is very affectionate towards people and little kids, his first litter of pups turned out great.

Stud fee: one male pup / $600

(Willing travel to breed)

AKC#: SR33508005 UKC#: R184-529
DOB: April 5, 2006
Weight: 80lbs.
Color: Chocolate
OFA Hips: Excellent
OFA Elbows: Normal
CERF: clear
CNM: Clear, CNM reg. number LR-CNM07-393-M-PIV
EIC: Clear


----------

